# Mom not visibly showing interest in babies



## HolyyMoleyy (Mar 8, 2013)

My cage is home to two female rats and one of the females two rat pups. I cleaned the cage today and replaced bedding, but now the mother isn't showing visible interest in the babies. I've seen no sign of nursing since the cleaning, and I've noticed that the other female has been walking over the babies frequently. Do I need to start feeding the babies myself? How should I go about caring for them?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Do the babies have milk bands? I would move mum and the babies into a small cage or carrier if not to encourage her to feed them


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Flip the babies over and check to see if they have a white line going down their tummies. If not then she isn't nursing. You need to start feeding them and keeping them warm. A light bulb will work but you must keep it constantly monitored. Too hot they die too cold they die...you can move her out of the cage to a smaller one so she isn't distracted by outside influences such as other rats.

I was told to ise soy human formula as it best matches their mothers milk. They need to be fed every 2-4 hours depending on their age.


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

I don't think you should leave mom and her babies in the cage with the other rat. She might try to snag the babies or mom could suddenly become protective and attack her. She could also be the reason mom doesn't want anything to do with them. However, my rats and other people's rats have seemed to be uninterested in the babies but they always had the milkbands, as zabora and isamurat said. They look like little white moons sort of, right on their bellies. As long as they have those, everything should be fine.  If not, you will have to hand feed them or find a foster. I am not sure how that works.


----------

